# Diane Kruger - is make-up free and all bundled up for the cold weather while Christmas shopping with her mom in New York City, 19.12.2019 (29x)



## Bowes (20 Dez. 2019)

*Diane Kruger - is make-up free and all bundled up for the cold weather while Christmas shopping with her mom in New York City, 19.12.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

